

The next web3.0 - keelhaule
https://medium.com/p/4119107ff736
Following and leading, are ranks and degrees, the top of leaders are the ones who define the new rules by breaking the boundary of what is “weird” and what is “normal”, then people follow and adapt their lives to it. The elite of these leaders, are whom their followers become leaders themselves, then the followers of their followers become leaders, and so on and so forth.<p>I wanna share with you my vision of the future of the web3.0. Its getting shaped, as the others shaped themselves.
======
beautifly
this looks interesting, I would suggest that you should add webhooks to the
list, they make good coherence with completing your vision

